
Mage, a make replacement, releases 1.9 - UkiahSmith
https://github.com/magefile/mage/releases/tag/v1.9.0
======
theamk
Note that this is not really replacement for most Makefiles - it does not do
dependency tracking, parallel building, integrated rules, or any bulding at
all.

This is a wrapper for go files which allows you call functions easier. With
it, one can type “mage Something” instead of “go run Something.go”.

------
jart
> makefiles are essentially fancy bash scripts with significant white space
> and additional make-related syntax.

Make is a functional programming language. For example, variables are actually
lambdas.

